# 94 sentra battery specs?



## asleep06 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi guys, 

I've never changed a car battery before and I'd like to do it myself, but I don't know where to find the specifications for what kind of battery I should get for my manual trans 94 Sentra E, e.g. CCA, CA, etc. It's not in the owner's manual and I can't find it online. Otherwise, I'd just look at the physical dimensions to figure out what would fit, but I'm guessing that's insufficient.

Any help would be appreciated! 

-Albert


----------



## asleep06 (Dec 27, 2007)

*bump* 

__________


----------



## roadrunner (Jul 13, 2008)

If it were me I'd measure length, width, and height for fit and buy the highest CCA rated battery that would fit. Cars require the greatest cranking power when cold and also when hot. Basically if it'll fit there's no such thing as too big. Go too small and you'll increase starting and starter as well as alternator problems. Battery life on a smaller unit will be shorter as well.
OEM Specs can be found in the OEM service manual section EL, page 14. Listed as: 55D23L-12V-60AH for standard model, 8OD26L-12V-65AH for SR20DE (US & CAN), and a Canada option for GA16DE of a 65D26L-12V-65AH.


----------

